# New 07 Fuji Team, and an aesthetic question



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

New bike! 07 Fuji Team, full carbon, 105/ultegra mix, got at local performance shop when they had their double points weekend:thumbsup: Keo classic pedals, had the seatpost switched out so it would fit me better, other than that its all stock, for now. It's quite an upgrade from the the caad2 I've been riding that hasn't undergone any upgrades that I know of (the concept of float was new to me, and double indexing)

Rode it for a while this morning, rode well except for the fact that my shifter for the front derailleur broke...Saddle's a pain, I've been thinking of getting a yellow one with some yellow bar tape to boot. Think that'll be good or too loud?


----------



## mandovoodoo (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice. I think a yellow saddle would be fine if not too much yellow. Looks like very little handlebar drop for that frame size. I'd have expected the stem to be flipped over. But what do I know, I'm an old guy. I ride about 9.3 cm handlebar drop on a 55 cm frame. That's perhaps a bit much. 8.7 or so might be better. But you look way hight to my eye.

Geometry on the fuji site indicates this is quite nice classic approach. Should ride very nicely indeed.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Don't take this as a criticism just an observation. Your saddle seems to be VERY far forward, to a degree that would hamper handling. Unless you have really dis proportionally short femurs you may want to look at moving the saddle back and going with a shorter stem, if reach is an issue.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

OnTheRivet said:


> Don't take this as a criticism just an observation. Your saddle seems to be VERY far forward, to a degree that would hamper handling. Unless you have really dis proportionally short femurs you may want to look at moving the saddle back and going with a shorter stem, if reach is an issue.


Yes, I think its the femurs. I needed the saddle moved forward so that my knees would be over the wheels


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i, too, believe the saddle looks too far forward. i know. i have the same issue with mine. it also looks like you might have a big stack of spacers, but im not sure how tall that headtube is. 
is the frame sized right for you or did the doublepoints get you to take the bait? i have a bike that is a tad too long, and it sucks. dont get sucked in...


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

weltyed said:


> i, too, believe the saddle looks too far forward. i know. i have the same issue with mine. it also looks like you might have a big stack of spacers, but im not sure how tall that headtube is.
> is the frame sized right for you or did the doublepoints get you to take the bait? i have a bike that is a tad too long, and it sucks. dont get sucked in...


Performance has that 100% satisfaction garentee. Ride it for two months, if it is too big return it. If it fits, then keep it. 

I would like to point out that while I agree with the previous posters observations- everyone becomes Bjarne Riis on proper fitting technique when you post a picture. Just ride it and have fun.


----------

